# A lady pigeon and her eggs by my front door.



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello All,


I hope you could give me some advice. A week and a half ago we discovered in front of our door, just behind a flower pot, on cold concrete an egg. I had some reading on internet and concluded it must have been a pigeon egg. A few days later another egg appeared and with it the rough beginning on a nest. The pigeon sat on it for a day or two and then it rained heavily. The pigeon flew away, one of the egg rolled in the freezing cold water.
We though the pigeon had abandonned its eggs but it came back two days later and rolled back the second egg into the "nest".
I don't really know if the eggs are fertile or if they are dead yet, I guess I only have to wait a couple of weeks to find out.
However, I gathered there is only one bird sitting on these eggs, not a couple and because it is in front of our door (and the neighbours'one as well) every time someone get in or out (or step out to get a cigarette) the bird flies away and leave its eggs on the cold concrete for...maybe 10-15 minutes...
Is it worth for us the keep the eggs around or are they now dead and could be thrown away ? I tried to make it easier for the bird and have left a bit of bread and a pot of water close to it, just in case.

Thanks !


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The eggs are probably fertile. A few minutes away from the nest won't kill the egg that rolled away.
Likely there are 2 Pigeons that take turns incubating the eggs with the hen being the one that remains with the eggs during the night. The worry with the location would be that predators, such as dogs, cats raccoons and such could take the eggs and kill the mother. 
It's great that you offer food and water. If you could put some wild bird seed,rather than bread, it would be better. Also, please remove the water and food during the night time hours so it won't attract night time predators.
You probably could put an old towel underneath the Pigeon and place her eggs on top. She may fly off for a few minutes but she'll come back. Just be sure the towel has no fraying edges with strings as the strings can become entangled around the Pigeon's feet.


----------



## Birdy nam nam (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello Charis,


Thank you so much for your help. The pigeons seem to be doing fine so far but I noticed this morning that one of the egg looked brownish while the other one is still white. Does that mean anything ? Is it normal ?
I found it a little strange as I am convinced they were both white a week ago ! 

Thanks !


----------



## Birdy nam nam (Jun 4, 2009)

Well it doesn't matter anymore. 
I checked them after coming back from work and was VERY surprised to only find one egg. I asked my neighbour and he told me he hadn't touched it (we are both looking forward to have little pigeons), I then went downstairs and saw what used to be the egg on the pavement....
I don't know how it fell, the nest looked secure, I can only think that one of the parents had pushed it over the edge, rolled it for 15cm and let it fall three floors down... Is it normal behaviour ??


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

The parents turn the eggs while sitting on them, but I would suspect something tried to get the egg or eggs or something spooked Mom. I've never had a pigeon "on purpose" throw an egg out of the nest. 
So, there's still one egg?


----------



## Birdy nam nam (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, still one egg, I hope this one will hatch. 
There were laid roughly 2 weeks ago, not long before we know !


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Birdy nam nam said:


> Yes, still one egg, I hope this one will hatch.
> There were laid roughly 2 weeks ago, not long before we know !


Get your camera ready!!! LOL


----------



## Birdy nam nam (Jun 4, 2009)

I think something had spooked the pigeon, I came home from work yesterday and no one was sitting on the egg. I touched it and it was cold :-( Somehow I don't think it was a good sign.
Anyway, I left home a few hours later (still no bird to be seen and egg still cold) and came back just before midnight and a pigeon had came back and was sitting on the egg.
This morining, there was no one to be seen and the egg was cold again...
Any chance it is still alive ?


----------

